# Whats the STOCK Hp of an 83 stanza with a ca20s?



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

just curious?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

[email protected] 
[email protected]

the later CA20E had 
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

thanks


----------

